# Trivia 6/13



## luckytrim (Jun 13, 2019)

trivia 6/13
DID YOU KNOW...
‘McHale’s Navy’, ‘Lost in Space’, ‘I Spy’, ‘Leave It to  Beaver’ and ‘The
Avengers’ were TV series that were also movies.

1. What is the first name of the author of "The Great  Gatsby"?
2. If I suffer from Ailurophobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Dogs
  b. - Cats
  c. - Hamsters
  d. - Goldfish
3. In the NFL seasons of 1934 and 1942, this team went  undefeated.... which 
one ?
  a. - Chicago Bears
  b. - Detroit Lions
  c. - New York Giants
  d. - Philadelphia Eagles
4. What was the primary ingredient in the dish, Savoury Duck  ?
  a. - Duck Liver
  b. - Calf Liver
  c. - Pig Liver
  d. - Sheep Liver
5. In the rhyme describing children born on each day of the  week, what is 
Friday's child?
  a.- Loving and Giving
  b. - Full of Grace
  c. - Full of Woe
  d. - Works Hard for his Living
6. In what year did John Logie Baird demonstrate his  'monochromatic moving 
images', which evolved to become television ?
  a. - 1926
  b. - 1931
  c. - 1936
  d. - 1941
7. What is the formula for the area of a circle?
8. The role of Sue Ann Nivens, on 'The Mary Tyler Moore Show'  was played by 
whom ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Ritz Carlton of Hong Kong has the world’s most expensive  dinner, at a
price of $8,888 per couple.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Francis
2. - b
3. - a
4. - c
5. - a
6. - a
7. pi times r-squared
8. Betty White

CRAP !!
The Ritz Carlton of Hong Kong has the world's most expensive  High Tea meal,
at a price of $8,888 per couple.

World's Most Expensive Taco. Some people come to Mexico for  the amazing and
inexpensive street food, and some come for the world's most  expensive taco
at the Grand Velas Los Cabos. Costing $25,000 the taco  contains langoustine,
Kobe beef, Almas Beluga caviar, and black truffle brie  cheese.

If you’ve ever gotten carried away with toppings on the  Domino’s app and
thought at the end, “wow, that’s a very expensive pizza,” you  were wrong. An
actual Very Expensive Pizza exists, and you can order it from  Renato Viola,
a “master pizza chef,” in Italy, for $9,710.

Serendipity 3 draws tons of tourists eager to get its famous  frozen hot
chocolate (a measly $12.95) at the restaurant that’s been  featured on many
movies and television shows, including Gossip Girl and  Serendipity. Now you
can wait in line and drop $1,000 if you’re in the mood for the  Golden
Opulence Sundae. If the three scoops of vanilla ice cream  topped with
23-karat gold leaf and caviar doesn’t sound filling enough,  you can make a
meal out of some of the world’s most expensive foods at  Serendipity,
starting with the Quintessential Grilled Cheese Sandwich for  an appetizer
($214), and Le Burger Extravagant ($295) for your main course.


----------

